# Mommy dragged me to the mean man!



## Jamie714 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mommy and daddy took me on a long car ride today to the doctor. They was scared because I didn't eat much today and my toe was looking crusty.I should know something's up when mommy put a banana in her bag. 
We waited in a big room with a bunch of other animals. I wanted to explore everything but Mommy was being mean and wouldn't let me. So they took me in the room with the mean doctor. And he was looking in my mouth and shining lights on me. He prodded me with something and then after all that he scraped my sensitive toe! I was so mad I tried to bite him. He put a stinky medicine on me and made me swallow something.Then he said if I don't eat they have to force it in my mouth! I tried to show them I was very excited to eat banana. But only banana.
Then he said I have to come back soon. My mommy said he seems ok for emergencies, but she still wants to wait on nootering me when we go to the US. What does that mean?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 11, 2014)

Trix here-

I've only had girl vets. They're nicer.

But do what the docky says and you won't have to visit as often.

Good luck on your toe.

Love,

Trix


----------



## blwinteler (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh noes! Nootering means dey will make you sleeps and wen you awakes you has no boy bits!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 14, 2014)

Shhhhhhh!!!!!! Don't tell him that!!!! Boy bits are yucky!!!!!


----------



## Jamie714 (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't wanna get nootered! I don't even have a girlfriend! 
I feel lots better! But Mommy says that there aren't any girl ones here. And this is the only one she wants to take care of me. She says the others didn't do school.
I was so happy today! They brought me a huge hay! They said it's for a horse, and I can run around on it. Mommy says it's cheaper than the pet store.


----------

